# TT Owners/Forum Golf Day



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Been discussing this in Off Topic http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1050094859

Looking to put together a golf day for TT Owners or Forum Members....

I have suggested Northamptonshire on the basis that I am trying to get the local dealer involved together with the local business times to sponsor the event in someway and take some piccies... (I occasionally play golf with the Chairman of Autohaus the local VAG group)

I am provisionally looking at Wellingborough Golf Club http://www.wellingboroughgolfclub.org/ Its a stunning place, very photgenic and I know one of the Directors... They use the 2-4-1 vouchers so it could work out quite reasonable in terms of cost...

A full day might be quite expensive, we could meet up late morning, have a spot of lunch and Tee off around 1.00 ish.

Once we get an idea of interest I will try to nail a day.. Will need to be a weekday, I'm guessing that most fridays will be pretty booked but I will see what we can get...

Please post or IM me if you are interested...

Cheers

Jason


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Just got some dates... If we do Wellingborough looks like it will have to be a Monday..??

2,11,16,June

3,14,16,21,28 July

4,6,11,14 Aug

costs 18 holes + Dinner Â£44.50 excluding any sponsorship subsidy which we may or may not get??

Anyone got a good contact at Wayside MK and know of a decent course close by??

Jason


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Jason, thanks for taking this on... let me know if I can help with any of the organising.

Put me down for this and I'll go with a date chosen by the majority.

I think Wak knows someone at Wayside.

Mayur


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm interested, but am by no means a definite. Â Yet.

Might have to convince the wife first.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

It's a bit far ahead for me to commit (hate that word   ) but I'm up for it in principle any of those dates except 3 July, 4 and 6 Aug. Oh and pref not a Monday (usually knackered after the w/end!)


----------



## woracle (Nov 10, 2002)

I'm up for it if its early week.

Had my first game of the year last weekend. 1st hole ..managed to hit stonking 3W, 5W to 475Yd par 5 within 15 ft. But then I proceed to 5 Putt. Yes, 5 !!! :-/ A poor 7 as they say.

Does anyone else 5 putt on par 5s ?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Eeeeeh, I dream of being able to five putt.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Eeeeeh, I dream of being able to five putt.


 ;D

Hey I've 12 putted at Doral, Fla. On the green in 4 (after a lucky break, bounced off a bridge and onto the island green!) then putt... plop in the drink... drop... shot on green... too close to the edge where a 2ft alligator is lazing... decide to drop again... so this carries on... but I did finish the hole! You should've seen the fuuming sods behind us!


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Guys,

Wife had a baby yesterday! Woo Hoo! ;D

When feet back on ground I will nail a date/day and move it on a little

Thanks

Jason ;D


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Guys,
> 
> Wife had a baby yesterday! Woo Hoo! ;D
> 
> ...


Many congratulations to you and the missus !

Take your time Jason.
mayur


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm up for it!


----------

